# Fan inside smoker ?



## kunze7 (Jan 6, 2018)

I was thinking of putting a fan in my smoker to move the heat around. I was wondering what kind of fan what would hold up to the heat. I have a fan but not sure if it will hold up to the heat.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 6, 2018)

Please remove


----------



## dward51 (Jan 6, 2018)

Fan motor outside body of smoker, very small hole for a long drive shaft to go through body, with a fan blade module that can be removed (I've seen ones with a set screw that hold it to the shaft).  That way you can pull it and clean the fan blades every so often when they get cruddy.  It will get covered with "smoke" and creosote with use.  If you put the motor or a complete fan assembly inside the smoker it will gunk up and stop pretty quickly.


----------



## Maple (Jan 8, 2018)

You might try a fan assembly out of a convection oven. Think it would fit your needs.


----------

